
Ask HN: How to get eyes on our SaaS product? - con-cat
We have built an MVP for an app to help restaurants keep records of customers to comply with new laws around COVID-19 contact tracing in Australia: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hosposafe.com.au&#x2F;<p>We are struggling to get the app in front of potential users. We have a few friends who work in hospitality (who&#x27;ve responded positively), but we don&#x27;t have connections to restaurant owners. We&#x27;re using Google Ads, but we&#x27;re hardly getting any clicks. So we were wondering: how do people find their first users for a bootstrapped product like this?<p>At the moment many restaurants are just collecting details with pens and paper. We also have a handful of competitor apps - most of them are free and pretty janky. One competitor is slicker, but they&#x27;re also a lot more expensive. So we believe there&#x27;s a big market.
======
raks435
What's preventing you from using the strategy of cold calling the restaurants
?

